# Holidays



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

To all my friends and fellow slotheads on Hobbytalk.

I leave today for a desert advnture and do not expect to have any internet acess for the next 5-6 days. So I wanted to wish each and every one of you a very merry christmas and may you be safe, healthy and enjoy the time with friends and family. Remember the reason for this season in your hearts and smile more, laugh hearty and share your good fortune with those that have less. I have seen some great examples of charity and love this past 12 months. I have taken part in regular and not so offical chat nights and now consider many not just fellow guys playing with little cars but friends. Given a choice of running a scorpion on a 100ft bucks track or chatting with the likes of Joe, Boss, Roadrunner. TJ, SP and the odd stragler I would pick chat 99% of the time. (If I said 100% you know I was full of red oil.). From my family to yours hope to see you all back safe and sound in the new year and join us for chat that first wednsday back.


Dave Scott
Coach61

P.S. if you drink PLEASE PLEASE do not drive and if you must make sure its just a slot car. :wave:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I would also like to take this time to wish everyone a merry Christmas, and ask that we all remember those who are serving with the Armed Forces to keep us safe and to protect our freedom, and the freedom of all people around the world. May the Lord bless you through out the new year, and always.
MERRY CHRISTMAS

TOM & Family


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Coach, have fun. Merry christmas to everyone. have fun and be safe.


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Have fun, and Merry Christmas (or whichever holiday you celebrate!) to the rest of you!


----------

